# Doxy and Baytril Dosing



## BlueDumbo (Nov 30, 2015)

Hello,

I've ordered my own medication from online and I'm just trying to sort out the dosing. I have seen this page http://www.rmca.org/Articles/dchart.htm but I'm not totally sure how to read it confidently. I wanted to get a second opinion before I started their medicine, so I'm hoping someone can help!

I have powder 20% doxycycline and liquid 10% baytril. I have two female rats that are roughly 400g. each. They have both been on these drugs before for their sneezing but I've always gotten the meds from the vet so they've told me the dosing, however, I've finally decided it's cheaper to have my own stash. I should also mention that the drugs are technically intended for birds, as they came from a bird website. But I was told this isn't a problem as the drugs are the same.

If you know the dosing formula I'd forever be grateful!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SoaringRat (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm unsure of the powder Doxy, and I've only purchased liquid doxy, and only receive liquid doxy from the vet, BUT, I use Baytril quite often in combination with Amoxi for trickier infections.

For liquid 10% Baytril, you'll want:

.1ml/lb

I remember this, but the source I've memorized it from is Rat Health Care by Debbie "Rat Lady" Ducommun. Mine is the 16th edition. I HIGHLY recommend this if you don't have it. It honestly will save your rat's life and help you with illnesses and injuries and a mess of other medical stuff. When I got it, it was $10.

edit: I highly suspect you have the same brand of Baytril I have. If you notice crystallizing in the liquid, don't worry about it! Also, do NOT refrigerate it. And mix it with something yummy that has a strong taste to mask the icky flavor (because boy, it's bad, and your rats will let you know)


----------



## BlueDumbo (Nov 30, 2015)

Thank you! I ordered the Rat Health book on kindle, and you're right, it's a great book to have around! It has so much info  

Just for your info, I order my medication from allbirdporducts.com


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

Mix 1/4 teaspoon of doxy with ten mls syrup. Give 0.16 mls 2x daily


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

Baytril mix with 4 mls syrup per 1 ml med. give 0.3 mls 2xdaily


----------



## BlueDumbo (Nov 30, 2015)

Ratloved said:


> Baytril mix with 4 mls syrup per 1 ml med. give 0.3 mls 2xdaily


Thank you rat loved! Just for future reference, do you know what the dosing is for the baytril and doxy mix by weight?


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

By weight? Explain further please. Do you different weight of rats?


----------



## BlueDumbo (Nov 30, 2015)

I am just trying to figure out how to calculate the doxy and baytril doses if my rats change weight? what is the formula for determining dosage?
?


----------



## BlueDumbo (Nov 30, 2015)

Ratloved said:


> Mix 1/4 teaspoon of doxy with ten mls syrup. Give 0.16 mls 2x daily


I was wondering if you know the ratio of medicine per pound? So that I can calculate their medicine dosage as needed. Also, what kind of syrup are you talking about? Does water work if I mix the medicine with baby food when I give it to them?


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

25mg/ml is the concentration of the med, 10mg/kg. Is the dose. 200grams- 0.08 ml. 250g - 0.1 ml. 300g - 0.12ml. 350g - 0.14 ml. 400g - 0.16 ml. 450g - 0.18 ml. 500g - 0.2 ml. 550g - 0.22 ml. 600g - 0.24 ml. 650g - 0.26 ml.700g - 0.28ml. 750g- 0.3ml. 800g - 0.32ml


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

Sorry it took me so long. I am working now and haven't been on much. I usually don't sign out, so it says I am here sometimes when I am not.


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

The baytril dosing can be given 5-15mg/ kg. I almost always use the higher dose, unless the rat is very young, very old, or has other major health issues such as renal failure (failure of the kidneys), or if the rat isn't THAT sick. (But in that case, should the be getting antibiotics in the first place?). Dosing listed is at 10-15 mg/kg in each weight class. 250g - 0.12-0.18ml. 300g - 0.15 - 0.22ml. 350g - 0.17-0.25ml. 400g - 0.2-0.3ml. 450g - 0.23-0.34ml. 500g - 0.25-0.37ml. 550g - 0.27-0.4ml. 600g - 0.3-0.45ml. 650g - 0.32-0.48ml. 700g - 0.35-0.52ml. 750g - 0.37-0.55ml. 800g - 0.4- 0.6ml. 850g - 0.42-0.63ml. If you want to give the 5 mg/kg, half the first dose under each weight. So, for instance, at 400g, for the smallest dose it would be 0.1ml.


----------



## BlueDumbo (Nov 30, 2015)

thank you kindly


----------

